# Probleme beim Spielen



## Michal96 (11. Mai 2018)

Guten tag 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Rechner zusammengebaut. Mit folgenden Komponenten: AMD Ryzen 2400G ; 8 GB RAM. Nun habe ich verschiedene Spiele ausgetestet     ( z.B. metin2 , lol , Sims 4 ) und alle Spiele hängen zum Teil. Lol läuft dabei auf mittlerer Stufe und weißt etwa nur 20 fps auf. 
Bevor ich mir den Computer zusammengebaut habe, habe ich auf YouTube mehrere Videos gesehen das gewisse Personen mit dem Ryzen 2400G unter anderem fortnite, GTA ... auf einer guten Auflösung gespielt haben und sogar Lol auf einer sehr guten Auflösung. 
Nun bin ich verwundert, da diese Spiele höhere Anforderungen haben. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich tun kann um mit meinen Rechner vernünftig spiele zu spielen ?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Mai 2018)

Hast du der Vega 2GB vram im bios zugewiesen?


----------



## Michal96 (12. Mai 2018)

Ja das habe ich schon bereits gemacht


----------



## Magera (12. Mai 2018)

Öhm.
Da nicht von dir erwähnt...

hast du in deinem Rechner auch ne Grafikkarte verbaut?!?!?
(oder hat der Ryzen 2400G ne integrierte?)(Falls ja, sind 8GB Ram knapp bemessen)

Welche auflösung hat dein Monitor?
Ist eventuell einer der Ram- Riegel kaputt ( oder nutzt du nur 1 Riegel?)

Wird eventuell deine CPU zu war sodass sie runtertaktet?
ist vllt dein I-net nicht das beste ( Ja das kann in manchen Fällen auch FPS einbussen bedeuten)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Mai 2018)

Welchen Speicher hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Öhm.
> Da nicht von dir erwähnt...
> 
> hast du in deinem Rechner auch ne Grafikkarte verbaut?!?!?
> (oder hat der Ryzen 2400G ne integrierte?)(Falls ja, sind 8GB Ram knapp bemessen)



Der 2400G ist eine APU mit vglw. leistungsfähiger Grafikeinheit. Die genannten Spiele sollten in FHD und mindestens mittleren Einstellungen eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ansonsten sind deine Anregungen


----------



## Magera (12. Mai 2018)

Gut ich kenne die Ryzen 2XXX Modelle noch nicht weiter, entschuldigung. 
Es war nur in meinen Augen ebn merkwürdig.
GTAV spielen ohne Graka.. moment.. das klingt komisch... 

Aber gut, wenn das ne APu ist gut. Aber dennoch bin ich persönlich kein Freund von Apus :-/

Aber ja, gerade dann würde ich mal die Kühlung kontrollieren.
damit wird das nur wahrscheinlicher das die etwas zu warm wird.


----------



## chaotium (12. Mai 2018)

Naja es wurde schon gesagt,8 GB sind schon für normale Systeme zu wenig. Das wird wohl ein Problem sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Naja es wurde schon gesagt,8 GB sind schon für normale Systeme zu wenig. Das wird wohl ein Problem sein.



Genau, für die genannten Spiele sind 8 GB schon für normale Systeme zu wenig...  

Durch die spezielle APU-Thematik könnte das hier relevant sein, in der starken Ausprägung finde ich es dennoch komisch. Treiber nochmal komplett neuinstallieren und Temperaturen/Takt des Prozessors beim Spielen checken halte ich aber erstmal für sinnvoller.


----------



## Sheridan579 (16. Juni 2018)

Michal96 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee was ich tun kann um mit meinen Rechner vernünftig spiele zu spielen ?



Ne gescheite Grafikkarte kaufen!


----------

